# What Makeup Colors Would Look Good w/ Leopard Print Dress?



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2008)

Wondering. Since I'm doing my friend's makeup tomorrow. And I know she'll be blinged out in gold jewerly and her dress is leopard print with a sheer black thing or whatever she said.

I dunno about just doing gold eyeshadow. I think that's gold overload, no?

She has fair skin too.

I was thinking of purple with some gold in it. I'm scared of doing a smokey eye on her. Err. Dunno.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 19, 2008)

Hm..since it sounds like she is going all out with the dress and jewelry, I would go with a dark smoky eye or subtle makeup. Maybe just liquid liner and lashes or a soft brown or black smoky.







Here's a nice pic I found with a leopard print dress. I think it will look nice with a dark smoky too, but I wish this one was softer:


----------



## daer0n (Jul 19, 2008)

Those suggestions that Ash gave you look very good.

I think a purple more like maroon would be a good combo with either black or gold Celly, i did a lady's makeup one time and i used gold and this color in the picture





she was wearing a leopard print dress as well. I used gold in the lower crease and that maroon one in the upper one.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, Ash/Nury.

That's a pretty combo, nury. I wonder if I have a similar maroon. I think I have a paintpot like that color.

I'mma test the look on myself right now, cus I really am scared of using black and colors like that. Haha.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 19, 2008)

you could always do a pinup thing, with winged liner and red l/s. thats what i do when i do leopard print.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 19, 2008)

i'm not sure about the red lips, but winged liner, and the maroon/gold e/s combo sounds pretty. maybe a bronze e/s could work too ?


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 19, 2008)

A dark brown smokey eye would look really good. Purple or pink would really contrast too.

I agree with magosienne about bronze which wouldn't look as overloaded with the dress as gold maybe would, or even copper would really pop too!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 19, 2008)

Jewel tones


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you guys.

I tried a maroon look on myself yesterday. No good. And I tried black - well, I'mma just stay away from black on her if I can't even do it on myself. Haha.

I'll skip on wing and red lips - it's not her style, lol. I get the look though, I would personally wear that with a print pattern.

I'm thinking purples. How about like, aqua looking colors? Err. Man. Haha. I got a bit pressure because she told me she has to look hotter than those Asian import models at the wedding, haha.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jul 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you guys.
I tried a maroon look on myself yesterday. No good. And I tried black - well, I'mma just stay away from black on her if I can't even do it on myself. Haha.

I'll skip on wing and red lips - it's not her style, lol. I get the look though, I would personally wear that with a print pattern.

I'm thinking purples. How about like, aqua looking colors? Err. Man. Haha. I got a bit pressure because she told me she has to look hotter than those Asian import models at the wedding, haha.




at the last bit. i think you should do maybe a deep plum smokey eye if you wanna do purples. that would look really sexy with the leopard print in my opinion.


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmmm...Maybe a smokey purple? And definitely use lashes with whatever color you decide. I think it makes any look more va-va-va-voom...Or maybe a dark blue/aqua smokey eye? Definitely something smokey with lashes. Or maybe you can combine two-- dark blue and plum smokey eye? Like dark blue on the lids and plum on the crease and blended up with a little bit of black on the outer v. I tried this before with deep truth on the lids, NYX burgundy on the crease and blended up, and contrast and carbon on the outer v. Then winged liner and lashes.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a bit pressure because she told me she has to look hotter than those Asian import models at the wedding, haha. LOL. Don't worry too much, Celly...honestly, like, half of those Asian import models do not know how to put on makeup. With your fierce makeup skills, any color you choose would look hot on your friend. We'd love to see pics when you're done!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2008)

Smokey purple it is. Haha. I'mma go with what I know. Thanks, my loves.

I'll prolly add gold glitter or something.

And I'll see if she's willing to have a before/after pictures taken. I wanted to do one of her last time I did her makeup - it came out pretty dope, but she's not the type for pics. Ha.


----------



## GillT (Jul 19, 2008)

I was going to suggest bronze and brown but you've already decided. Have fun and let's hope she'll let you take a photo.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2008)

I changed it now, lmao.

I'mma do pink with smokey brown. I forgot I have "Expensive Pink" from mac and remembered this look from this one girl who used the color and did a smokey look on it. Looked really nice.


----------



## monniej (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you could always do a pinup thing, with winged liner and red l/s. thats what i do when i do leopard print. this sounds great!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 20, 2008)

I ended up with a gold/smokey brown look - since that's what she wanted.

I added gold glitter and false lashes, she looked HOT!

But, I didn't tell her I wanted to take a makeup photo so no close-ups, sorry :/

ANND my camera is crap, so it didn't capture much of the makeup - but it was heavier looking in person. Ah well. Thanks for the help, folks.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks great! Celly, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 20, 2008)

Ohh very pretty! Good job, Celly! I like that dress too.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job Celly


----------



## amanda1210 (Jul 20, 2008)

she looks wonderful! I think if you would have used dark colors like black and browns it would have been a little too much going on since her dress has a lot of black in it. I'm sure your friend was pleased with her look.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I did use all dark browns on her, but my camera washed it out. :/ It looks all pink right there, crappy! I need a new camera.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 21, 2008)

aww you did a good job on her!


----------



## ricababyy (Jul 21, 2008)

She looks amazing.


----------



## monniej (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ended up with a gold/smokey brown look - since that's what she wanted.
I added gold glitter and false lashes, she looked HOT!

But, I didn't tell her I wanted to take a makeup photo so no close-ups, sorry :/

ANND my camera is crap, so it didn't capture much of the makeup - but it was heavier looking in person. Ah well. Thanks for the help, folks.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...P/other012.jpg

fantastic job celly! she's looks great! that bit of glitter is a nice touch!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 21, 2008)

Aw, she looks so pretty!

Great job Celly


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job, she came out looking so pretty!


----------



## Kayra (Jul 21, 2008)

A smokey - but -not -that - smokey ewye makeup with bronzes, plums and champagnes, and liquid black eyeliner.Mauve lips, maybe.


----------



## valleygirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I would think smoky eyes would be great! maybe just dont drag it up or out a whole lot


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ended up with a gold/smokey brown look - since that's what she wanted.
I added gold glitter and false lashes, she looked HOT!

But, I didn't tell her I wanted to take a makeup photo so no close-ups, sorry :/

ANND my camera is crap, so it didn't capture much of the makeup - but it was heavier looking in person. Ah well. Thanks for the help, folks.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...P/other012.jpg

She looked great! Good job Celly!!


----------

